# Wheelie cyclist in incident with car.



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2019)

Who's at fault here? Nearly everyone has condemned the boy on the BMX but cyclist Jeremy Vine had waded into the debate saying:






https://mol.im/a/7363157#v-7985016940528091608
What do you think?


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2019)

Cyclist was a plonker.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2019)

True, but I think the Merc driver could have given him more room around the truck as he could have forseen a problem.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2019)

yup... cyclist brought it on himself... a foolish act.


----------



## dodgy (16 Aug 2019)

Yes, a foolish act by the cyclist, but I think the driver saw it as a golden opportunity to punish him.


----------



## PK99 (16 Aug 2019)

Both are dickheads - Cyclist and Jeremy Vine!


----------



## sheddy (16 Aug 2019)

Slow down for Street Art


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

Nob on a bike - even more of a nob filming it and being identified. I also see that one of his mates vandalised the Merc star on the bonnet. 

Clever lad putting that on youtube.....


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Aug 2019)

Kids on bikes are being silly and dangerous certainly - but look at the wheel/position of that car when it comes to a stop.

The driver didn't hold his line but chose to shut the kid down by using his car to swerve closer to the truck. He could have eased off a little to accommodate the young idiot without risking life & limb. The imbalance of power is JV's point here. The kid might have scratched the car bodywork but the driver could have easily killed the kid.

I 100% believe these idiots need to be stopped somehow - but surely it is not proportionate to deliberately risk killing or seriously injuring them?

What if the truck had carried on rolling as the kid was knocked off underneath it ?

I thought the driver was brave getting out of the car, as it showed the kids he wasn't scared - but this can lead to a knife in the guts as a 52 yr old father in Newcastle who appears to have stood up to some youngsters in a shopping centre. 

Should society encourage drivers to run over other road users as punishment for reckless acts ?


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

Problem is, many drivers will 'punish' cyclists.

I regularly see teens wheelying up and down the A57 in Gorton at rush hour (pedal bikes and illegal trials bikes). They seem to get away with it so far. There is a place and time to pop stunts, not on a busy road like that.


----------



## Bianchi boy (16 Aug 2019)

Bring back "National Service" - Teach em some discipline


----------



## I like Skol (16 Aug 2019)

Watched the full vid(?) for this and cyclist is clearly an adolescent nob! Kids will be kids etc, but the kid clearly got it wrong in this instance. Trouble is, these kids don't have driving/road skills, and many of them go on to get scooters/mopeds and apply the same attitude to road discipline. Just last week I watched a similar (white?) kid behave with the same disregard for personal safety by riding across a five way junction on his moped, weaving between cars while he had a red light. He got away with it, this time!


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

The MX bikes seem popular round my way - usually coming from Brinnington !


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2019)

The problem is how do you stop these kids doing dangerous and stupid stunts on the road? I'll bet that kid is 'King of the hill' in his hood after posting that on YouTube and getting into the national press which is what it's all about these days. You can't counter that.

All you can do is make allowances, if I was driving I would give them as much room as possible which tut tutting at the same time. There's no sense in injuring a kid even if he is a plonker.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

It's like one of those idiots that film themselves breaking into a house or speeding ! His you tube channel is taking a pounding in the comments.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> True, but I think the Merc driver could have given him more room around the truck as he could have forseen a problem.


Exactly this - if I saw this tintinnabulum-termination in front of me when I was driving, I'd be giving him a lot of room!


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nob on a bike - even more of a nob filming it and being identified. I also see that one of his mates vandalised the Merc star on the bonnet.
> 
> Clever lad putting that on youtube.....


At least it showed the knob driver squeezing him. They both need prosecuting.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> At least it showed the knob driver squeezing him. They both need prosecuting.



Both quite handily videoed too!


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2019)

This looks like a group of yobs who are happy to intimidate other road users.

If the nob doing the wheelie thought he was in the right, he would have hung around.

He couldn't wait to scarper.

The driver shouldnt have to be taking avoiding action for this prat. If he wants to put himself in danger by doing wheelies between cars and trucks. Its his look out.

If it was not for the guy on the bike. This incident would not have happened.

There is a post of these yobs cycling through a crowded supermarket, a shopper gets punched. Items are knocked off shelves. 

They are not kids they are yobs.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

PS I'm only jealous, I can't wheelie.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS I'm only jealous, I can't wheelie.


I can't either - best I can manage is a half-wheelie, which is where you use two wheels instead of one.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I can't either - best I can manage is a half-wheelie, which is where you use two wheels instead of one.



I can't do no-handed either...


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> This looks like a group of yobs who are happy to intimidate other road users.
> 
> If the nob doing the wheelie thought he was in the right, he would have hung around.
> 
> ...


The driver did not take avoiding action. He deliberately queezes the cycling knob. I would think he would not have a problem squeezing a normal cyclist.


----------



## mjr (16 Aug 2019)

Jeremy Vine has the Jeremy Kyle timeslot on TV now, doesn't he?


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2019)

Like I said "He shouldnt have to".

Im suprised the driver didnt get out and batter him. I thought he was very restrained. Im quite sure he could have had the nobber under the trucks wheels if he wanted to.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2019)

He's a twit. Just being on a bike is no excuse or justification for arrising around. When he falls off and a truck parks on his head I might be too busy laughing to call an ambo.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Like I said "He shouldnt have to".
> 
> Im suprised the driver didnt get out and batter him. I thought he was very restrained. Im quite sure he could have had the nobber under the trucks wheels if he wanted to.


Maybe he will kill the next one. But hey ho it's only another knobber on a bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2019)

It seems it is now the drivers fault. When in fact its the idiot on the bike who caused this.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2019)

Jeremy Vine is nothing more than a Clarkson, gobbing off to gain publicity.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> It seems it is now the drivers fault. When in fact its the idiot on the bike who caused this.


I don't think that's in dispute, its how the driver handled it.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Aug 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> *The driver shouldnt have to be taking avoiding action for this prat.*



Does this go for other "prats" too? So, for example, if I'm driving and someone pulls out on me, I can just drive in to them because they didn't look?


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2019)

You mean how it di


KneesUp said:


> Does this go for other "prats" too? So, for example, if I'm driving and someone pulls out on me, I can just drive in to them because they didn't look?


You think that is the same as an idiot doing a wheelie between your car and a truck? There is no comparison. Your example could be a genuine accident.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> It seems it is now the drivers fault. When in fact its the idiot on the bike who caused this.


I did not *say it was the drivers fault.i origanally said they should both be prosecuted. *


----------



## RoadRider400 (16 Aug 2019)

The cyclist is doing wheelies on a busy road whilst not wearing a helmet, wearing earphones _and_ going for a gap between a 1.5tonne car and a 25+ tonne articulted lorry.
Utter moron of the highest order, combined with a sense of entitlement whereby everybody but himself is responsible for his safety.
No problem whatsoever with the actions of the Merc driver, pity the cylist didnt break a few ribs to knock some sense into that empty vessel that occupies the space on top of his neck.
Only problem is should there have been death or injury the Merc driver would have been the one in the dock.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Does this go for other "prats" too? So, for example, if I'm driving and someone pulls out on me, I can just drive in to them because they didn't look?


Well that seems to be what a few people on here would do.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Does this go for other "prats" too? So, for example, if I'm driving and someone pulls out on me, I can just drive in to them because they didn't look?


it all depends on if you have an option, if you can brake or swerve safely to avoid an accident, to me the driver did himself no favours, he knew what he was doing by making sure the cyclist had nowhere to go, I believe he probably thought the cyclist would get penned in.

What do I think which was the original question, both of them are prats & it could have ended so much worse.


----------



## Smudge (16 Aug 2019)

Driver probably saw a certain CH5 documentary, and thought..... scourge alert, i'll av him.
Could have ended badly for the cyclist or the driver, cyclist badly injured or driver getting attacked by group of youths. When you enter into this confrontation on the roads, you never know how it may end up.


----------



## GilesM (16 Aug 2019)

Guy on the bike was a complete eejit and he couldn't handle it because it was his own screw up, when people fcukup like that they should at least hold their hands up, and say they've been a bit of a knob.


----------



## GilesM (16 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Does this go for other "prats" too? So, for example, if I'm driving and someone pulls out on me, I can just drive in to them *because they didn't look*?



There is a big difference with the case in the OP, the guy on the bike may or may not have looked, he just didn't give a flying fcuk and carried on, that sort of behaviour doesn't endear you to other people, you can't act like a twat and expect everyone else around to do the right thing so that you're okay.


----------



## DaveReading (16 Aug 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> It seems it is now the drivers fault. When in fact its the idiot on the bike who caused this.



I think there were two idiots involved.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2019)

If you look at the lad's channel, you'll see they are riding like idiots everywhere, forcing cars to stop or swerve, was only a matter of time until they bumped into another idiot in a car.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2019)

Amazed nobody has mentioned his lack of front brake


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Amazed nobody has mentioned his lack of front brake


Quite a few BMXs don't have front brakes. A Haro I bought here didn't have one but the scissors type on the back are very powerful, plus if he's riding mostly o the back wheel it's of little use .


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> If you look at the lad's channel, you'll see they are riding like idiots everywhere, forcing cars to stop or swerve, was only a matter of time until they bumped into another idiot in a car.


That might be the only thing that will slow them up.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Quite a few BMXs don't have front brakes. A Haro I bought here didn't have one but the scissors type on the back are very powerful, plus if he's riding mostly o the back wheel it's of little use .


It's a legal requirement in the UK I believe, all the BMX bikes I've seen have collar brakes


----------



## boydj (16 Aug 2019)

It was only a matter of time before one of these idiot cyclists got wiped out and it's very fortunate there were no injuries. But I have to say that the driver of the merc seems to have taken it on himself to administer the punishment as he either put the squeeze on the cyclist, or was negligently unaware of the cyclist's presence.


----------



## Slick (16 Aug 2019)

Obviously the boy is a complete prat but the driver should have known to give him a wide berth and definitely shouldn't have attacked him with his car and I'm surprised that some people seem to think that is okay. It doesn't really show the beginning of the video what kicked it all off but the driver should be ashamed of his actions.


----------



## Edwardoka (16 Aug 2019)

The rider was a cretin, went for a rapidly closing gap - his fault entirely for commiting to a move he couldn't pull off.
However, the merc driver did close the gap on him. Look how close to the line his wheel is, there's no need for that positioning at all.

As for JV, he never defended the pillock on the bike, he pointed out that if the pillock on the bike had been in a car it wouldn't just have been pillock on the bike in danger. He was deliberately misinterpreted by the daily mail and its tendentious, tedious, mediocre clickbait designed to infuriate los jamones. Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Aug 2019)

A pair of idiots find themselves in the same space at the same time, and something stupid happens shocker.


----------



## Milzy (17 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's a legal requirement in the UK I believe, all the BMX bikes I've seen have collar brakes


There’s loads of folk going on about legal this legal that. The usual Should pay road tax drivel.
It doesn’t matter because you will always get these little cretins with shoooot for brains doing this sort of thing no matter what because of our soft touch society.
Us law abiding genuine cyclists will still be tarred with the same brush as these waste of oxygen little scrotes unfortunately.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> There’s loads of folk going on about legal this legal that. The usual Should pay road tax drivel.
> It doesn’t matter because you will always get these little cretins with shoooot for brains doing this sort of thing no matter what because of our soft touch society.
> Us law abiding genuine cyclists will still be tarred with the same brush as these waste of oxygen little scrotes unfortunately.


And Breathe


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> There’s loads of folk going on about legal this legal that. The usual Should pay road tax drivel.
> It doesn’t matter because you will always get these little cretins with shoooot for brains doing this sort of thing no matter what because of our soft touch society.
> Us law abiding genuine cyclists will still be tarred with the same brush as these waste of oxygen little scrotes unfortunately.


That's about as close to you and me cycling as a thing that's very different indeed. Even the hardest of thinking would have trouble conflating the two.


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That's about as close to you and me cycling as a thing that's very different indeed. Even the hardest of thinking would have trouble conflating the two.


Unfortunately humanity has demonstrated over the past few years that ease of thought is not necessarily a natural state of affairs.


----------



## C R (17 Aug 2019)

The cyclist seems to have now been arrested for another incident in Brighton.

https://road.cc/content/news/265586...ays-jeremy-vine-about-wheelie-cyclist-branded

I struggle to feel much sympathy for the guy, busy roads are not stunt tracks, and in the original video you can see several instances of really dangerous manouvers, cutting very close to all kinds of vehicles and pedestrians. He's very lucky he hasn't got hurt so far.


----------



## Milzy (17 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That's about as close to you and me cycling as a thing that's very different indeed. Even the hardest of thinking would have trouble conflating the two.


I know, I’m just going by some of the silly comments on social media.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Aug 2019)

C R said:


> The cyclist seems to have now been arrested for another incident in Brighton.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/news/265586...ays-jeremy-vine-about-wheelie-cyclist-branded
> 
> I struggle to feel much sympathy for the guy, busy roads are not stunt tracks, and in the original video you can see several instances of really dangerous manouvers, cutting very close to all kinds of vehicles and pedestrians. He's very lucky he hasn't got hurt so far.


https://www.huckmag.com/outdoor/bikes/bikestormz-movement-cycling-bikelife-survival-london/

It’s an actual ‘street sport’ now. Those idiots that spend a day every year, wheelying around London, and seemingly are allowed to, give it some sort of credibility. I see it all the time recently. I had one wheelie right into me a couple of weeks ago, fortunately I’m used to getting driven into, and a dropped shoulder sorted it out.


----------



## C R (17 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.huckmag.com/outdoor/bikes/bikestormz-movement-cycling-bikelife-survival-london/
> 
> It’s an actual ‘street sport’ now. Those idiots that spend a day every year, wheelying around London, and seemingly are allowed to, give it some sort of credibility. I see it all the time recently. I had one wheelie right into me a couple of weeks ago, fortunately I’m used to getting driven into, and a dropped shoulder sorted it out.


I saw a few idiots doing that by tower bridge last time I was in London. It seems to have arrived in Worcester too. A few confiscated bikes and having to explain to mum and dad would soon reduce the numbers in the mob.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Aug 2019)

C R said:


> I saw a few idiots doing that by tower bridge last time I was in London. It seems to have arrived in Worcester too. A few confiscated bikes and having to explain to mum and dad would soon reduce the numbers in the mob.


Having fun, and being kids is one thing. This isn’t that though. I’m no stuffy old fart, but this is just stupidity.


----------



## Randy Butternubs (17 Aug 2019)

What's up with the stealth Daily Mail link in the OP?


----------



## C R (17 Aug 2019)

Randy Butternubs said:


> What's up with the stealth Daily Mail link in the OP?


It caught me out as well. The original youtube video is here


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5qjTLbWfBmY


The "action" is at around 11 minutes, but there are plenty of examples of idiocy before that. He is obviously not very clever, posting evidence of his exploits for everyone to see.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Aug 2019)

C R said:


> It caught me out as well. The original youtube video is here
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5qjTLbWfBmY
> ...



The lad has some skills, he’d be best advised to not display them, on the open road, in London, when it’s busy though. He will end up on the wrong end of multi tonnes of metal, sooner or later. I imagine it ‘won’t be his fault’ when ( not if ) it happens though.


----------



## PK99 (17 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> There’s loads of folk going on about legal this legal that. The usual Should pay road tax drivel.
> It doesn’t matter because you will always get these little cretins with shoooot for brains doing this sort of thing no matter what because of our soft touch society.
> Us law abiding genuine cyclists will still be tarred with the same brush as these waste of oxygen little scrotes unfortunately.





C R said:


> It caught me out as well. The original youtube video is here
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5qjTLbWfBmY
> ...




Interesting comments below that youtube vid.

Much more critical of the cyclist than here.... ummm...


----------



## Randy Butternubs (17 Aug 2019)

Wow that's pretty impressive at the start. I generally like seeing people play around like that in public with such _joie de vivre. _Then he wheelies past someone in a wheelchair at speed and starts charging through central London traffic. Yikes.

When he finally gets knocked off it looks like the car driver moved over to the left in response to this muppet's friends squeezing through on the right. Whilst, like most on here, I think drivers should be held to a higher standard; I don't think it's reasonable to expect one to anticipate a cyclist coming fast up behind, quickly changing to the other side of the vehicle and moving into the blindspot*, then trying to accelerate through such an insane gap.

Having said that, the driver does cut to the left right at the end, once they've almost stopped moving, which does raise questions to say the least.

*Yes, I don't like this term.


----------



## PK99 (17 Aug 2019)

Moe from the same shoot for brains farkwit;












View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwBqJzdgPoU


check out from 10:30


----------



## Slick (17 Aug 2019)

C R said:


> The cyclist seems to have now been arrested for another incident in Brighton.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/news/265586...ays-jeremy-vine-about-wheelie-cyclist-branded
> 
> I struggle to feel much sympathy for the guy, busy roads are not stunt tracks, and in the original video you can see several instances of really dangerous manouvers, cutting very close to all kinds of vehicles and pedestrians. He's very lucky he hasn't got hurt so far.



I didn't realise that it was actually the same mob in the supermarket. These wee ratbags do need guidance, and someone to teach them about respect before the almost inevitable happens. For all their many and obvious faults, they don't deserve anyone else thinking it's okay to point their car at them.


----------



## C R (17 Aug 2019)

Randy Butternubs said:


> Wow that's pretty impressive at the start. I generally like seeing people play around like that in public with such _joie de vivre. _Then he wheelies past someone in a wheelchair at speed and starts charging through central London traffic. Yikes.
> 
> When he finally gets knocked off it looks like the car driver moved over to the left in response to this muppet's friends squeezing through on the right. Whilst, like most on here, I think drivers should be held to a higher standard; I don't think it's reasonable to expect one to anticipate a cyclist coming fast up behind, quickly changing to the other side of the vehicle and moving into the blindspot*, then trying to accelerate through such an insane gap.
> 
> ...


His ability is not in doubt, his judgement on the other hand ...


----------



## slowmotion (17 Aug 2019)

I could understand a fourteen year old trying that stunt but he's nineteen! For someone of that age to try it ( and the rest of the stuff he posts) is a bit depressing.


----------



## al78 (7 Oct 2019)

Jeremy Vine trots out the fallacy of relative privation.

Just because a careless act on a bicycle is not as dangerous as a careless act in a car, does not mean it is fine to be careless on a bicycle, or that anyone being careless on a bicycle should be immune from consequences of that carelessness. This sort of fallacy is like me punching you in the face and telling you not to complain because I would have killed you with a knife or gun.


----------

